# 1 month left.



## Tagz (Sep 22, 2005)

Well I havent had really any updates with the hawk. Been under the weather the last 2 weeks now along with everyone else in the house and have not took the bird out as much as I would have liked. Between that and the bird getting the electric jolt from the power line near the end of last year just havent had near as good a season as last. Still some fun times though.

Still some time left though and plan on getting out a good amount now. Lately though it seems the hawk has really just become a mouse hunter. Which is what they mostly do in the wild. While its not as fun as catching rabbits, its still pretty impressive. To see him fly 50 yards diving into some brush and catching a mouse. I wish my eyes were that good. Just havent been able to produce many rabbits for him in the field, and when I do they are usually not in a good position for him to take. But he tries. Hope to get a few more before the end of the season though. Another Michigan Falconer just had a news story done on him. Can view it here. LINK

I still have not completely made up my mind but I am 85% sure I will release him back to the wild at the end of the season. I have my trapping permit for this year and I really hope to fill it with an American Kestrel. Year round hunting starlings and house sparrows. If you have never seen these little falcons up close they are pretty awesome. 










I have also taken on an Apprentice this year. He hopes to be ready to start trapping his Red-Tailed Hawk this September, but has much work to do before then. I can start trapping anytime now for the Kestrel but may end up waiting and doing it along with my apprentice in September.


----------



## Shotgun Kennel (Feb 9, 2007)

You are into an awesome sport. I have run my GSPs in the woods to locate squirrels for a lady Falconer. Loads of fun.


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

Those kestrals are everywhere. I never realized how many there are just hanging around the sides of roads.


----------



## Tagz (Sep 22, 2005)

Yeah. When I talk to people I know about getting one and show them a picture everyone usually responds with "Those are in Michigan?!?!?". Most people dont really notice them. I see them all the time, especially when out trapping for Red-Tails. Now watch I wont see any.


----------



## bowhunter19 (Sep 15, 2009)

I find all this very interesting when it comes to hunting with such a cool animal but just out of curiosity how do you trap a hawk? Do you look for a certain age or qualities before deciding to keep him or her? 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## hickabilly (Jan 5, 2011)

that is a really cool sport i didnt know people cut them loose that quick though. codos on passing on your hunting style also


----------



## hickabilly (Jan 5, 2011)

one more thing are diffrent birds harder to work with then others just curiouse i dont know alot about it


----------



## Tagz (Sep 22, 2005)

bowhunter19 said:


> I find all this very interesting when it comes to hunting with such a cool animal but just out of curiosity how do you trap a hawk? Do you look for a certain age or qualities before deciding to keep him or her?
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine



A few different ways to go about it. I mostly use a Bal-Chatri trap. More info on that page on it and other ways. Of course all of this is done during the legal trapping season and with the proper forms.

Out of all the species we can trap only American Kestrels and Great Horned Owls can be over 1 year of age. With Red-tailed hawks they do not get the red tail till they have their first molt at 1 year. So if its red you have to release them.

As for anything else some have certain things they are looking for. With Red-Tails if you want to hunt squirrels a larger female bird usually does better on them. So the only way to tell that is size. Also some have specifics as for foot size. And just a general healthy looking bird is good.


----------



## Tagz (Sep 22, 2005)

Some people keep the birds for longer periods. I know a few that have had the same bird over 10 years now. And some get a new one every year. Im torn on letting this one go. But I really want to try a new species out and they require a lot of time and dedication. As of now I think I can only commit to 1 bird at a time.

They all have different traits. I have only ever worked with the Red-tailed hawk and only 2 at that. And just between those being the same species and same sex (males) they are different. This one now tends to be a little more aggressive. Even towards me at times. My last bird never tried to bite or foot me. Footing is grabbing at you with their feet, and them talons hurt. This one on the other hand did a lot at first. Not so much now, but still keeps me on my toes.

Everything is weight management. I weigh the bird at least once a day. He has a hunting weight. A window of about 3 ounces. Also depending on other factors like weather etc. Now with an American Kestrel a much smaller bird weight needs to be even more precise. The heavier the more room for error you have. Most people with kestrels keep the birds indoors, especially during the colder months. Just so they can more accurately keep the weight in check.


----------



## bowhunter19 (Sep 15, 2009)

How big of a cage to you need to house one of these hawks?


----------



## Tagz (Sep 22, 2005)

bowhunter19 said:


> How big of a cage to you need to house one of these hawks?


A "mews" is a building or room in which raptors are held and sheltered.
A "weathering area" means an outdoor facility in which raptors are held and sheltered.

You are required to have one or the other. The requirements from the Wildlife Conservation Order are

_



(i) An indoor facility (mews) shall be large enough to allow easy access for caring for the raptors housed 
in the facility. If more than 1 raptor is kept in the mew, the raptors shall be tethered or separated by 
partitions, *and the area for each shall be large enough to allow the raptor to fully extend its wings. *
Untethered raptors may be housed together if compatible with each other. If the raptors are untethered, all 
walls, including those that are not solid, must prevent ingress and egress. There shall be at least 1 window, 
which shall have vertical bars installed which are spaced narrower than the width of the smallest raptor 
housed with a secure door that can be easily closed. The floor of the mew shall permit effective cleaning 
and shall be well drained. At least one perch for each raptor shall be provided. Raptors may be kept in a 
falconers place of residence without modification to windows or other openings of the structure. Raptors 
kept in a falconers place of residence must be tethered when they are not being moved into or out of the 
location in which they are kept.
(ii) Outdoor facilities shall be fenced and covered with netting or wire, or roofed to protect the raptors 
from disturbance and attack by predators. The enclosed area shall be large enough to ensure the raptor(s) 
cannot strike the fence when flying from the perch. Protection from excessive sun, wind, and inclement 
weather shall be provided for each raptor. At least one covered perch for each raptor shall be provided

Click to expand...

_I have a mews. Its 8' x 12' and the area the bird is in is about 8' high. It has to be inspected by a Conservation Officer along with basic equipment before you can get your falconry license.


----------



## .jj. (Oct 6, 2011)

That is so cool. How do you go about training these birds to hunt for you? How long does it take until you feel safe taking them into the woods hunting? Thanks for all the info Tagz!


----------



## Tagz (Sep 22, 2005)

.jj. said:


> That is so cool. How do you go about training these birds to hunt for you? How long does it take until you feel safe taking them into the woods hunting? Thanks for all the info Tagz!


They already know the hunting part. Its just a matter of getting them to accept you around them and helping. It basically comes down to hunger and food. While much time is also spent "manning" the bird. Which means getting them used to man, and their surroundings. This means hours and hours especially in the beginning with the bird on your gloved hand. Sitting inside watching tv, walking around outside. Not all at once though. You slowly introduce them to new things. At first its just you and the bird in a dark room. Gradually you increase the light. The next big step is getting them to eat off your fist. Can take anywhere to hours off the trap, or days. All depends on the condition of the bird when you trapped them. You weigh them every day to figure out their hunting weight. Its different for each bird. Same goes for the hunting season. Weigh him everyday to make sure he is within his safe window. To heavy and they are not hungry enough to care about you. They dont come back because they like you, but because they know you have food. But to low in weight and they also will not respond to you. And they will not be fit enough to chase down game. 

Once you have them eating off the fist you associate it with a whistle. They eat, you whistle. At first it freaks them out. They lean over slowly and grab a bite, you whistle and they just stop and stare at you. But they eventually make the connection of whistle - food. Then you increase the distance. Put the bird on a perch. Hold hand little in front of him and blow whistle. Eventually they will step to the glove to take the food. Just keep doing this and increase the distance. If they dont respond usually it means their weight is still not low enough. But you need to be careful because it may have gone to low. At which point you feed them up and start the process again. 

This is the bird I have now, 2 days after trapping. His wings are slightly raised still, they do this when threatened to make themselves appear bigger. The light is pretty dim but as I would bring it up and he would see more around him his wings would fully extend. I was showing my wife how they can keep their head still, focused on things while you move their body around. Eventually the more "manned" the bird becomes they do this less when around people and just chill.





This is I think 2 weeks after trap. He is doing short flights to the fist for food. His response time from whistle and coming is still not quick enough. You want almost immediate reaction to whistle. 





This is a little over a month after trapping, getting ready to start hunting. The last stage you take the bird to an area and attach a creance. A long line just incase the bird decides to take off on you. You can be getting immediate reaction at say 10 feet but take them to an open area and put some distance between you and them (100 yards) and even at the same weight as 10 feet they still may want to take off on ya. So you do the creance work a few times to make sure you got the weight dialed in correctly.





While I feel safe taking the bird out every time, there is always a chance they might take off. Or get chased off by another bird. I have a transmitter on him that on a fresh battery has 40 days, and 40 miles of tracking ability. Only needed to use it really once and found him a little distance away on a rabbit.

Here are a couple clips of us hunting. Shaky I know. Using a handheld Flip camera while walking through the brush will do that. Want to get a GoPro camera and just have it head mounted. And I havent been able to get video of him catching anything yet. Usually the camera would be dead by then. The cold really drains those double AA's in the Flip camera.





Generally its about 30 days average from trap to hunting free.


----------



## hickabilly (Jan 5, 2011)

thanks for the videos they were awsome where would some body start looking if they wanted to look in to this sport


----------



## Tagz (Sep 22, 2005)

hickabilly said:


> thanks for the videos they were awsome where would some body start looking if they wanted to look in to this sport


http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-31574_31580-230558--,00.html

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk


----------



## .jj. (Oct 6, 2011)

thanks for thos cool videos and the info again! Thats awesome!


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Tagz said:


> They already know the hunting part. Its just a matter of getting them to accept you around them and helping. It basically comes down to hunger and food. While much time is also spent "manning" the bird. Which means getting them used to man, and their surroundings. This means hours and hours especially in the beginning with the bird on your gloved hand. Sitting inside watching tv, walking around outside. Not all at once though. You slowly introduce them to new things. At first its just you and the bird in a dark room. Gradually you increase the light. The next big step is getting them to eat off your fist. Can take anywhere to hours off the trap, or days. All depends on the condition of the bird when you trapped them. You weigh them every day to figure out their hunting weight. Its different for each bird. Same goes for the hunting season. Weigh him everyday to make sure he is within his safe window. To heavy and they are not hungry enough to care about you. They dont come back because they like you, but because they know you have food. But to low in weight and they also will not respond to you. And they will not be fit enough to chase down game.
> 
> Once you have them eating off the fist you associate it with a whistle. They eat, you whistle. At first it freaks them out. They lean over slowly and grab a bite, you whistle and they just stop and stare at you. But they eventually make the connection of whistle - food. Then you increase the distance. Put the bird on a perch. Hold hand little in front of him and blow whistle. Eventually they will step to the glove to take the food. Just keep doing this and increase the distance. If they dont respond usually it means their weight is still not low enough. But you need to be careful because it may have gone to low. At which point you feed them up and start the process again.
> 
> ...


Simply awsome


----------

